# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم الــقنــوات الــفضـائية  قائمة القنوات الجزائرية التي ادخلت تقنية اشدي

## mohamed73

*تعرفو على قائمة القنوات الجزائرية التي ادخلت تقنية اشدي*  *اولا على نايل سات قناة : الجزائرية الثالثة* *Nile sat 7°W* *11680 H 27500* *تحمل اسم*  *test*   *ثانيا القمر الاماراتي ياه سات 52.5 درجة شرقا على الحزمة العربية سهل الاستقبال بكافة الدول العربية مايعادل 40 قناة جزائرية تبث بصيغة اشدي
MPEG-4
Yahsat-1A @ 52.5° East
لمن لايملك اسم القمر ياه سات بقائمة اقمار جهازه فلا مشكلة يمكنه اضافته او اضافة الترددات في القمر المجاور له  وهو
Express-AM6 @ 53° East
12131
H
27500*   *Mohammad Rasoul Allah* *Showroom* *Invest TV* *SETIF NEWS* *ESS TV* *TASSILI TV* *HAWAA TV* *MASTER CHEF* *EL DGALIS TV* *EX-PRESS TV* *AFYA TV* *SABIL TV* *SALSABIL TV* *CHABABIA TV* *Equo Filahia* *Bougie TV* *Hougar Tv* *Gags Tv* *ATFAL TV* *AUTO-MOTO* *Ennahar TV* *Ennahar Laki* *Echourouk TV* *Echourouk News* *Numedia News* *El Haddaf Tv* *Dzair News* *El Djazairia TV* *Al Makam Tv* *L’index* *EL Adwaa* *Dzair Tv* *Samira TV* *KBC TV* *El WATAN DZ* *El Bilad Tv* *Salam TV* *Beur TV* *Echourouk Bana* *Dar AL Qamar* *Al Anis Tv* *Sahara TV* *DTV* *                              *

----------


## Sbidert666

ممتاز

----------


## سلطان بوكو

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]         معظم القنوات للجزائر تم فتحها على يوتل سات والتردد هذا كان يخص القناة التي شوشو عليها ماجيك  وماجستيك  والكثير من القنوات تعرفو على قائمة القنوات الجزائرية التي ادخلت تقنية اشدياولا على نايل سات قناة : الجزائرية الثالثةNile sat 7°W11680 H 27500

----------

